# mounting mini orchids on great stuff?



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried mounting moisture loving mini orchids on great stuff covered in peat? Or PVC pipe covered in peat? What about on clay with a bed of sphagnum moss underneath?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Most orchids do great mounted on cork bark which stays rather dry so I think they would do fine on Great Stuff and PVC. Not everything grows well in clay so I think I would embed a piece of cork bark into the clay and attach to that.

How are your Vanzolinii froglets doing?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> How are your Vanzolinii froglets doing?


Pumilo - Thanks for the info. working on a 47"x13"x18" build now and want to incorporate my mini orchid collection. As for the Vanzolinii, i put them in their new home today and it's amazing how much they LOVE it. One has taken up residence in one of the broms and WONT leave. They dont even hide anymore when i come to stare at them! Cant wait to get my next build done!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

It's a true addiction! Just got my first set of frogs (auratus) less than two weeks ago and I am already planning my next viv


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Kaity said:


> working on a 47"x13"x18" build now and want to incorporate my mini orchid collection. Cant wait to get my next build done!


I cant wait to see the build. Ive been mounting leaves with nodes of Pleurothallis grobyi on pieces of cork bark in preparation for a future clay vivarium. I plan to stick the pieces of cork into the clay when I set it up.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

What species of mini orchids are we talking about here?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

These are the orchids I want to try and fit into this build.

Lepanthes Telipogoniflora
Lepanthes Calodycton
Lepanthes Quadriconis
Pleurothallis Breviscapa
Pleurothallis Megalops
Porroglossom Rodrigoi
Porroglossom Dalstroemii
Stelis Hirtzii
Stelis Uniflora
Platystele Misera
Scaphosepalum Limae
Scaphosepalum Breve
Masdevallia Erinacea

Plus a few more... These are just the ones I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Kaity said:


> These are the orchids I want to try and fit into this build.
> 
> Lepanthes Telipogoniflora
> Lepanthes Calodycton
> ...


Very nice choices! These should do well in a viv as long as you can keep them relatively cool and give them an opportunity to dry slightly between waterings. Personally I would mount them to wood or something porous.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

If you buy the orchids and they are already mounted, sometimes you can just use the existing mount and attach that to the background.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I already own all of these. Only one is already mounted on tree fern...all the others are just in sphagnum so luckily I can do whatever i want.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

mount them on something that gives the roots a chance to penetrate in a bit if you have a chance. You can mount them to gs or pvc, just give em a little pad of spag to root into. Nice choice of orchids


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Frogparty is part orchid on his dad's side so he knows what's up.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Kaity, none of those will work in Vivs. You should just send them over here and I'll dispose of them for you.
Doug


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...I am trying to make this viv really focused on the orchids but of course I have to put some froggies in it. I was thinking of getting some Tincs so there isnt a chance they will trample the mounted orchids even though I really like thumbs the best. I have been stressing over this build so much i really hope it doesnt turn out like kaka...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thumbnails won't hurt your orchids, get some. Especially if those are what you like. Tincs are much more apt to do sopme trampling, although I don't think even then it would be an issue


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Well if you say so...I really have had my eye on either Veraderos, Imitator Nominal, or Retics! Is there a difference in boldness between the three?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

or southern variabilis.... the list is endless. This will go in my living room though so it would be nice to have one that i can point out to visitors instead of being like "there are some really cool dart frogs in there...you cant see them...but they are there."


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Imitators are a pretty bold thumb and my Varaderos seem pretty bold. My friends Retics hide a good bit of the time.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My vanzos are much bolder than my imis, and bigger too. 
The southern variablis Ive seen are huge for a thumbnail, I really like them. Price for them all is close to the same, so get what you lik best.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

fleshfrombone said:


> Frogparty is part orchid on his dad's side so he knows what's up.


lol!!!!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

My vanzos are bolder than my varadero. Tarapoto imi's are always visible too. My variabilis are downright reclusive, but I am told if you get them breeding they are more visible. 
I think you will find that everyone has varying opinions on what is bold.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

How would u mount these on places where fishing line has no where to wrap around? I have heard people say staples work. Is that right?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Like where for instance? I try to mount everything before it goes into a viv. If I am doing a big piece of driftwood or cork, the plants get mounted, THEN it goes into the viv. If you can't do that, I guess staples would work, but you have some delicate orchids, and I would be afraid to snap them in half with the staple.

thicker gauge bonsai wire could be used to conforn to the background and hold the plant in place I suppose


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Some people have used toothpicks to mount plants. Maybe that would work. Otherwise some floral wire, rubber coated is better. Make a U-shape and push it in. I have broken some orchids doing it that way but it worked and they grew back.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

you could also mount them on a piece of cork or ceder shingle, then manage to hang that in your viv.

At least then you wouldn't need to worry about damaging the plants


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

avioid cedar in vivs!!!! plicatic acids, terpenes etc from the wood are not good foR froggies.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Not to mention hanging a mount in a viv would look like crap. I say go with the bonsai wire. Just sharpen both ends and puncture the cork/GS/tree fern/whatever.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

actually they don't turn out that bad, if properly mounted and camoflaged. And in many cases, prefer that over ripping most plants from their mounts


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That's interesting. Can you provide some pictures of your own mounts this way? Seems like a great way to avoid the obviously invasive pluck off procedure.


----------

